# Thought I'd Throw These Up



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Filmed at a recent gig. The lighting and sound were lousy, but it was fun set. It was part of a blues jam night at DC Music Theatre here in Toronto. We had a guest singer sub in last minute with only one rehearsal. I uploaded 5 videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm8UAaiE31Y


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey: some video that includes the bass player! Nice work all around. Looks and sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Gunny said:


> Hey: some video that includes the bass player! Nice work all around. Looks and sounds like a lot of fun.


Thanks Gunny. The reason I (the bass player) was included so much was due to the fact that it was my brother who filmed it. Talk about nepatism :smile:

It was an interesting evening with an unusual format. We were one of two bands invited to play an hour set and weren't part of the jam, but our lead guitar player never misses an opportunity to play, so he jumped in at one point.

They had a house jam band that played first for 30 minutes, then us for about an hour, the jam band again for another 30 minutes, then the other band (Jerry Johnson) for an hour set. The jam was supposed to continue the rest of the evening, but I didn't stay for it. The evening's format was one of the reasons we couldn't do proper sound checks, but we didn't care since it was only an hour for us. Our drummer and lead guitar player were mic'd, while our rhythm guitar player and I weren't. 

We actually got in 7 tunes, but I only uploaded 5 of them. We always have fun playing. Marla Dixon was our vocalist for the evening since our regular singer was away on a fishing trip in BC. It was the first time we've had a female singer, so that was fun......and interesting as well.


----------



## nova1010 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gotta love the blues ,good job


----------

